# FELL PRECISION LEVEL



## sdelivery (Jan 29, 2021)

I saw some sweet levels from Sweden and thought I would share a picture of my baby. 
Made in the USA by Fell this bi directional level reads .0005 in per foot.


----------



## vocatexas (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice! Keith Rucker has one of those. He has said while it's precise, it will drive you crazy. In a recent video he talked about taking it to a Richard King scraping class. He would get it level with the students standing on one side of a piece of equipment, then have them all move to the other side. Just their weight would displace the concrete enough to show on the level.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 29, 2021)

Temperature change will do it as well.
I put it on the machine and put the axis in motion a low feed rate and watch it, I get the twist out because I can see where it is. 
I gave 400.00 for it back in the 90's and I have never regretted it. 
I have two starrett .0005 pf levels but this is so much easier.


----------



## aliva (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice but as Rucker said it will drive you nuts. How accurate does the average home shop machinist really need.
When a level changes because you breathe ,time to stop breathing.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 31, 2021)

I am a professional repairman. My competition uses a laser and has followed behind me, they ask a customer of mine " who did your laser alignment"


----------



## Choiliefan (Jan 31, 2021)

Fell made at least one other precision level as well.
This one is .0003 per:


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 31, 2021)

That is pretty cool. I have never seen that version. Can you please post more pics?


----------



## Choiliefan (Jan 31, 2021)

I found that pic while doing a google search a couple years ago.
Saved it 'cause I'd never seen that model either.


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 9, 2021)

There was one where I worked and it will drive you crazy so nobody used it.


----------



## sdelivery (Apr 9, 2021)

Do they still have it?
Do they want to sell it?


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry that plant closed down who knows who picked up


----------

